# What’s the magic behind DNP?



## Kirbybanger (Apr 13, 2022)

Ok last thread I’ll start for awhile

But how the fuck does DNP work?

every 100mg roughly equates to a 11% increase in metabolism, right?

Let’s say someone’s taking 200mg a day, and have a metabolic base rate of 2500 calories. That would mean DNP would help them burn an extra 550 calories a day.

If that’s all true, how are people that are taking 200mg, burning almost a pound of fat a day? 550 cals does not equal 1lb of fat. 1lb of fat is about 3500 calories.

So wtf is going on here, does anyone know the voodoo behind the numbers here?


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 13, 2022)

I hate math and physics, so I'm not your guy.


----------



## Tisatix (Apr 13, 2022)

I was always under the belief that dnp prevents the conversion of calories to ATP synthesis


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 13, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> Ok last thread I’ll start for awhile
> 
> But how the fuck does DNP work?
> 
> ...


By also cutting calories and especially carbs in addition to 200mg of DNP per day? You're assuming there is no change in caloric intake.


----------



## Trump (Apr 13, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> Ok last thread I’ll start for awhile
> 
> But how the fuck does DNP work?
> 
> ...


It’s accumulative so after 7 days  you have 520mg in your system which if your % is correct would over 50% increase. But all this is guess work no one actually has any evidence of the half life and that 11% is just a guess too


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 13, 2022)

Trump said:


> It’s accumulative so after 7 days  you have 520mg in your system which if your % is correct would over 50% increase. But all this is guess work no one actually has any evidence of the half life and that 11% is just a guess too


Ok that explains some of it, but that still wouldn’t add up to a 3500 deficit. Im thinking, What if there is some mechanism we don’t understand?


----------



## Trump (Apr 13, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> Ok that explains some of it, but that still wouldn’t add up to a 3500 deficit. Im thinking, What if there is some mechanism we don’t understand?


In a basic way and I say it basic because I am no way able to explain the actual mechanics of it. It prevents your body using carbs for energy, the carbs are burnt off with heat. So it forces your body to use fat for energy, so the 50% increase in metabolism will be using stored fat as energy.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

DNP works by uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation within the mitochondria. Essentially, it makes the process by which your mitochondria produce energy substrates less efficient, thereby increasing metabolism.

I wouldn't put much stock in that 11% number, as DNPs effects vary from person to person.


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 13, 2022)

This makes way more sense, so essentially calories from Carbs don’t count and those get burned as heat. DNP is kind of the perfect fat burner


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> This makes way more sense, so essentially calories from Carbs don’t count and those get burned as heat. DNP is kind of the perfect fat burner


That's a pretty reductive way to view it


----------



## Trump (Apr 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That's a pretty reductive way to view it


People need simple


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 13, 2022)

I wonder if there is any way to find out the half-life of DNP or what % metabolism rises with every 100mg, any info other than user guesses and anecdotes on the boards. As far as I know there are no scientists experimenting on humans.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I wonder if there is any way to find out the half-life of DNP or what % metabolism rises with every 100mg, any info other than user guesses and anecdotes on the boards. As far as I know there are no scientists experimenting on humans.


Human DNP studies just won't pass the ethics review board at this point.

There are, however, other chemical uncouplers being researched.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Mitochondrial Uncoupling: A Key Controller of Biological Processes in Physiology and Diseases
					

Mitochondrial uncoupling can be defined as a dissociation between mitochondrial membrane potential generation and its use for mitochondria-dependent ATP synthesis. Although this process was originally considered a mitochondrial dysfunction, the identification ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Therapeutic potential of mitochondrial uncouplers for the treatment of metabolic associated fatty liver disease and NASH
					

Mitochondrial uncouplers shuttle protons across the inner mitochondrial membrane via a pathway that is independent of adenosine triphosphate (ATP) synthase, thereby uncoupling nutrient oxidation from ATP production and dissipating the proton gradient ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------

